# Seiko Grey Ghost



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice, lightweight Ti construction for excellent comfort. Great classic dial with atomic lume. Battery replacement is a non-issue because of the kinetic movement, with the caveat being is you have to wear the watch or spin the weight as you would an automatic to maintain battery charge. Accuracy is always a non-issue for quartz, with this watch gaining three seconds in four weeks. The bracelet has a fold-out wetsuit extension. The flat crystal is very slightly recessed from the bezel. At first, the bezel was hard to rotate, but time and a spray of WD-40 (perhaps not the wisest thing to do) cured that problem. The bezel teeth are polished and look great, but probably didn't help the turning problem.

The brushed Ti does not seem as hard as Citizen Duratect, but I have no problem with that. In addition, the watch, at 40 mm across, seems miniscule when compared to DOXA, UTS, etc., but still looks and feels right. I can see women liking this watch. As always, quality of JDM Seiko products is first-rate and greatly underrated.

Packaging included a standard Seiko Prospex cardboard box, which was just fine, especially considering the US $360 price point. The instruction sheet is well-written and comprehensive

I'm very happy with the Grey Ghost. If you are looking for a lightweight, comfortable diver that sports timeless, classic looks, along with real value, you will be happy with it, too.


----------

